# Meet Leopold, the white fluffy king - updated: new pics



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Another kitty rescued from the shelter the very day he was about to be put to sleep... he is gorgeous, just two years old and soooo well-mannered! We call him the Fluff King, because he is so dignified as he goes about the house and carefully avoids the other cats... Another sweet baby I hope to find a good home for *sigh*


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a beautiful cat, he looks HUGE


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Hee, I was trying to figure out what had happened to his stomach until I realized those were flowers, not stitches...

He does look like a beautiful dignifed fluffball in those photos.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just want to snuggle with him! He's so handsome!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He looks like he would make a great snuggle bunny.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Bethany said:


> Hee, I was trying to figure out what had happened to his stomach until I realized those were flowers, not stitches...


I did the same EXACT thing! Too funny!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> > Hee, I was trying to figure out what had happened to his stomach until I realized those were flowers, not stitches...
> ...


Same when I first saw the picture, hehe.

@Harry: Yes he IS huge!! Not fat though, but a very big frame, and such poofy fur... tomorrow I am bringing the furminator with me, and since he likes to be brushed he will get a good session. I am pretty sure he will lose five pounds in thirty minutes


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

He's stunning! And soooo big!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a lovely kitty. I'm sure he'll get adopted too. :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww ....ME WANT!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous little guy! Look at the size of those paws.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

He's beautiful !! :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Leopold retired to his secret hidden napping place every time I tried to take pictures of him today... hopefully I will be luckier tomorrow!

On the bright side, I have already received several emails asking about him thanks to the ads on craigslist and freecycle - some of the responses always sound shady, but I have a couple of people that seem interested. To be continued!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

gorgeous :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Took more pictures of Leopold's fluffiness and gorgeous blue eyes today... I fell in love with the tiny brown spot on his nose









I brushed him a bit, with a soft brush because he does not like the furminator too much... I think he gives a new meaning to shedding 8O 

He is such a softie though... with the tiniest voice for a big fellow, and very good at silent meowing too. He just craves attention and a quieter home where he would not be harassed by three bored kittens! I so hope one of the two people I am in touch with will turn out to be a great home for him... keep your fingers crossed for him!


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hes sooo Handsome


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh my he is a looker! :love2 :love2


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Leopold must be a very lucky cat... I am in touch with a couple who have two cats already and would like a third addition. They feed their cats raw food, and were already worrying about making the introduction process as smooth as possible for the three cats - they also offered me to come see their home and cats... they just look like a pearl in the sea of weird responses I got from various people! 8O 

I hope it works out, because if it does, I think Leopold will have landed the perfect home for his needs! Bless freecycle!

















Look at the size of those paws!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like he could definately be a Turkish Van. He's absolutely gorgeous.  If you ever find a sphynx in your pound snag 'em and send 'em my way.  I'll explain to hubby later. :lol:

^.".^


----------

